# PIV with battery powered help - *explicit*



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll try to say this as cleanly as possible.

Has any couple ever thought of PIV and using a vibrator to penetrate another area of a woman's body that doesn't lend itself so easily to penetration the natural way but a straight and smooth vibrator would work better?

Or am I the first person to think of this?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I've thought of this before, but my wife didn't want something like that up her nose.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

It works great. 

It's also great when you have two and can do each other at the same time.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

notmarriedyet said:


> It works great.
> 
> It's also great when you have two and can do each other at the same time.


I thought it would.

Just to be clear: I meant penetrating her butt with a vibrator while also doing PIV.

I imagine the sensations are quite intense.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Using a vibrator to double team your partner can be great for them and you. I get off on them making noise and expressing their pleasure.


----------

